# FreeBSD 9.0 / Gnome / VM Workstation



## Volker (May 23, 2012)

Hi all.

I am new with FreeBSD but not with Linux. So I start the *Free*BSD installation from the DVD ISO as a virtual machine with VMWare Workstation (i386). Next I mount the ISO as CD and add the package gnome2. I followed the content here but gdm won't start.

It misses /usr/local/bin/X and yes it is not there. In which package I found this command to start gdm? Do I have additional work to do, because I use a VM environment? (The VM tools are not installed yet!)

Thanks in advance
Volker


----------



## Junkie (May 23, 2012)

The gnome2 meta-package doesn't use xorg as a dependency, so you should install xorg separately with *pkg_add xorg*.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2012)

Or see PC-BSD.  One of the choices for desktops is GNOME.


----------



## Volker (May 24, 2012)

Junkie said:
			
		

> The gnome2 meta-package doesn't use xorg as a dependency, so you should install xorg separately with *pkg_add xorg*.



Thanks - I try it...

and a not to the documentation site. Pref for Gnome: Xorg!


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Perhaps you should read the handbook?

Handbook: Chapter 6 The X Window System
Handbook: 6.7 Desktop Environments


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2012)

Volker said:
			
		

> Thanks - I try it...
> 
> and a not to the documentation site. Pref for Gnome: Xorg!



Technically, xorg is not required.  Gnome could be installed on a server and displayed on a remote X display.  But yes, more than a few people have found it confusing.


----------

